# حصريا في ملتقي المهندسين العرب كتاب الموسوعه العالمية للتبريد والتكييف



## مستريورك (2 أغسطس 2014)

*يسعد ني ويشرفني أن أقدم لكم
*​​*موا ضيع وأفكار جديدة باستمرار
وكلي أمل من الله العلي القدير أن يستفيد جميع المسلمين
والفنيين والمهندسين العرب من هذا الموضوع ومن مواضيعي الاخري​

بأذن الله سبحانه وتعالي​





:20::20::20: ملتقي المهندسين العرب :20::20::20:​













​

ملتقي - من يعمل بيديه فهو عامل
المهندسين - من يعمل بيديه وعقله فهو عالم
العرب- من يعمل بيديه وعقله وقلبه فهو فنان​



ملتقي المهندسين العرب​




حصريا في ملتقي المهندسين العرب لكل العرب

حصريا في ملتقي المهندسين العرب كتاب الموسوعه العالمية للتبريد والتكييف









اليكم النسخه الانجليزية من الكتاب 


كتاب الموسوعه العالمية في التبريد والتكييف
تاليف مهندس ريكس ميلر ومهندس مارك ميلروشكرا لمجهودهم الكبير في سبيل اخراج هذه الموسوعه العالمية الي النور
Thank engineer Rex Miller and Thank engineer Mark Miller

http://www.4shared.com/get/KhsBAhVSce/Air_Conditioning_and_Refrigera.html


والي كتاب اخر 


لكم مني كل حب 












​





















مع تحياتي مستر يورك محمد مناف






​*


----------



## ماهر عطية (2 أغسطس 2014)

تسلم ايديك فعلا كتاب رائع


----------



## مستريورك (2 أغسطس 2014)

ماهر عطية قال:


> تسلم ايديك فعلا كتاب رائع


----------



## البراء سامح (2 أغسطس 2014)

لك كل الشكر مقدماً وإلى الأمام دائماً 

جارى التحميل ......

:28:


----------



## عبدالسلام حمدان (2 أغسطس 2014)

ممكن رفعه علي موقع اخر
شكرا


----------



## مستريورك (2 أغسطس 2014)

البراء سامح قال:


> لك كل الشكر مقدماً وإلى الأمام دائماً
> 
> جارى التحميل ......
> 
> :28:


----------



## مستريورك (2 أغسطس 2014)

عبدالسلام حمدان قال:


> ممكن رفعه علي موقع اخر
> شكرا












اخي المهندس عبد السلام


اتفضل رابط اخر للكتاب 

وانا تحت امركم



http://www.mediafire.com/download/v...nd+Refrigeration+-+(Malestrom)++مستر+يورك.pdf


----------



## wael nesim (2 أغسطس 2014)

متشكرين جدا على الكتاب يا بشمهندس.


----------



## ramyacademy (3 أغسطس 2014)

*جزاك الله خيرا *


( مَنْ صُنِعَ إِلَيْهِ مَعْرُوفٌ فَقَالَ لِفَاعِلِهِ : جَزَاكَ اللَّهُ خَيْرًا . فَقَدْ أَبْلَغَ فِي الثَّنَاءِ ) . 
​


----------



## مستريورك (3 أغسطس 2014)

wael nesim قال:


> متشكرين جدا على الكتاب يا بشمهندس.


----------



## مستريورك (3 أغسطس 2014)

ramyacademy قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا *
> 
> 
> ( مَنْ صُنِعَ إِلَيْهِ مَعْرُوفٌ فَقَالَ لِفَاعِلِهِ : جَزَاكَ اللَّهُ خَيْرًا . فَقَدْ أَبْلَغَ فِي الثَّنَاءِ ) .
> ​


----------



## عبدالسلام حمدان (3 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا يا مستر يورك والي الامام وجزاء الله كل خير ووفقك لصالح الاعمال


----------



## Baselh (3 أغسطس 2014)

جاري التحميل مع الشكر


----------



## thaeribrahem (4 أغسطس 2014)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## hassan elkholy (4 أغسطس 2014)

تسلم إيديك يا فندم


----------



## mech eng2 (4 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مستريورك (4 أغسطس 2014)

عبدالسلام حمدان قال:


> شكرا يا مستر يورك والي الامام وجزاء الله كل خير ووفقك لصالح الاعمال


----------



## مستريورك (4 أغسطس 2014)

mech eng2 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مستريورك (4 أغسطس 2014)

Baselh قال:


> جاري التحميل مع الشكر



مرحبا بك معنا في الملتقي


----------



## مستريورك (4 أغسطس 2014)

hassan elkholy قال:


> تسلم إيديك يافندم


----------



## مستريورك (4 أغسطس 2014)

thaeribrahem قال:


> مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## مستريورك (4 أغسطس 2014)

*
حصريا في ملتقي المهندسين العرب لكل العرب

كتاب اصلاح وصيانه اجهزة تكييف الهواء


قريبا








الكتاب النادر في التكييف

اصلاح وصيانه اجهزة تكييف الهواء

للمهنديس ابراهيم احمد

وله مننا كل تقدير واحترام 

في سبيل اعداد هذا الكتاب

بما فيه من معلومات في غايه الاهمية 

عن كيفية اصلاح وصيانه اجهزه تكييف الهواء

*



*


*


----------



## ضى الليل (7 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khaled elsone (7 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مستريورك (7 أغسطس 2014)

ضى الليل قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مستريورك (7 أغسطس 2014)

khaled elsone قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مستريورك (9 أغسطس 2014)

مستريورك قال:


> *
> حصريا في ملتقي المهندسين العرب لكل العرب
> 
> كتاب اصلاح وصيانه اجهزة تكييف الهواء
> ...






من كتاب اصلاح وصيانه اجهزة تكييف الهواء للمهندس ابراهيم احمد



اختبار الكابستور


----------



## مستريورك (11 أغسطس 2014)

مستريورك قال:


> *يسعد ني ويشرفني أن أقدم لكم
> *​​*موا ضيع وأفكار جديدة باستمرار
> وكلي أمل من الله العلي القدير أن يستفيد جميع المسلمين
> والفنيين والمهندسين العرب من هذا الموضوع ومن مواضيعي الاخري​
> ...


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (19 أغسطس 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## مستريورك (19 أغسطس 2014)

مهندس خالدالبسيونى قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
> جزاك الله خيرا​




سيتم باذن الله تعالي قريبا تنزيل صور جديده من الكتاب باللغه العربيه


----------



## shadi hail (19 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## مستريورك (21 أغسطس 2014)

shadi hail قال:


> شكرا وجزاك الله خير




شكرا لمرورك الكريم


----------



## مستريورك (21 أغسطس 2014)

الشيلر والضاغط والمكثف في وحده واحدة
​






برج التبريد ذو السحب الطبيعي

​





برج تبريد صغير ذو سحب مستحث
​





نظام اعادة تدوير المياه باستخدام برج التبريد

​







​


----------



## engkfa (13 سبتمبر 2014)

كتاب رااااااااااااااااااااااائع ..... الف شكر


----------



## مستريورك (19 سبتمبر 2014)

engkfa قال:


> كتاب رااااااااااااااااااااااائع ..... الف شكر


----------



## مستريورك (19 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## salama1429 (19 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hassanaiy (19 سبتمبر 2014)

جزال الله خير


----------



## مهندس محمود سعد (20 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مستريورك (20 سبتمبر 2014)

salama1429 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مستريورك (20 سبتمبر 2014)

hassanaiy قال:


> جزال الله خير


----------



## مستريورك (20 سبتمبر 2014)

مهندس محمود سعد قال:


> جزاك الله خير


----------



## مستريورك (20 سبتمبر 2014)

الاخوة الاعزاء

السلام عليكم

سيتم باذن الله تعالي تنزيل صور جديدة من الكتاب باللغه العربيه

وسيتم باذن الله تنزيل معلومات قيمه من الكتاب باللغه العربيه

قريبا ان شاء الله








والي ان نتلقي لكم مني كل حب


والسلام عليكم


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (20 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مستريورك (24 سبتمبر 2014)

أشرف الطحلاوى قال:


> مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر




تسلم


----------



## مستريورك (22 أكتوبر 2014)

*احبابي في الله*

الاخوة الاعزاء 

السلام عليكم :56:


كما وعدناكم بتنزيل بعض الصور الخاصة

:20:1- صمامCRO موضوع في خط السحب بين المبخر والكومبريسور:20:








:75:2-صمام تنظيم ضغط علبة المرافق:75:







:80:3- صمام تنظيم ضغط المبخر:80:






:7:4- تركيب صمام تمدد ترموستاتي:7:







:9:5- موضع صمام تنظيم ضغط المبخر:9:







:19:6- كيفية تحديد درجة التسخين:19:










*
ملتقي المهندسين العرب*

الهم اجعل القران ربيع قلوبنا 

*م**ع*

*:77: م**لتق**ي الم**ه**ند**س**ين ال**ع**رب:77:*

مش حتقدر تلاحق علي المواضيع الجديدة والمتميزة دائما بفضل الله

ثم بفضل دعوتكم لينا

*وقريبا*
و
*ح**ص**ر**ي**ا*

*في*

*ملتقي المهندسين العرب*
​





*:77:*باقة من المعلومات المفيدةالجزءالحادي عشر*:77:*
​

*:77:ملتقي المهندسين العرب* *:77:
*















​*:77:**مع تحيات مستريورك**:77:*


​


----------



## عصام حسنين (25 أكتوبر 2014)

اللهم اغفر لهم وارحمهم و سامحهم واعف عنهم وسلمهم فى الدنيا والآخرة هم وآبائهم وأزواجهم وذرياتهم ... اللهم آمين


----------



## nofal (25 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mansour khalifa (26 أكتوبر 2014)

*نزولاً *عند قول الرسول الكريم :
من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله 
فالك الشكر والتقدير ولوالديك ثوابك فينا​


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (29 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## مستريورك (13 ديسمبر 2014)

مهندس خالدالبسيونى قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## مستريورك (13 ديسمبر 2014)

عصام حسنين قال:


> اللهم اغفر لهم وارحمهم و سامحهم واعف عنهم وسلمهم فى الدنيا والآخرة هم وآبائهم وأزواجهم وذرياتهم ... اللهم آمين


----------



## مستريورك (13 ديسمبر 2014)

mansour khalifa قال:


> *نزولاً *عند قول الرسول الكريم :
> من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله
> فالك الشكر والتقدير ولوالديك ثوابك فينا​


----------



## مستريورك (13 ديسمبر 2014)

nofal قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

